# Any British builders/plumbers



## Nicolamhadley (Apr 21, 2014)

Hi there
I've just been told today that the house I've bought in Limosano, campobasso, molise, has no water in the bathroom and we arrive on Saturday!! Can anyone recommend a British or English speaking builder or plumber in the area. We had trusted the estate agent to give us this information stupidly and now panicking! 

Thanks


----------



## pudd 2 (Dec 10, 2008)

Nicolamhadley said:


> Hi there
> I've just been told today that the house I've bought in Limosano, campobasso, molise, has no water in the bathroom and we arrive on Saturday!! Can anyone recommend a British or English speaking builder or plumber in the area. We had trusted the estate agent to give us this information stupidly and now panicking!
> 
> Thanks


best not to trust some note some estate agents not meaning any body persenal 

best go to local phase book in hand and ask the locals whos a gfood plumber and get referalls


----------



## Nicolamhadley (Apr 21, 2014)

Will do! Failing that we will be taking the camping loo!


----------

